# Stoppt SMS und Mail – Rettet den Brief!



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2008)

Aufruf: Stoppt SMS und Mail - Rettet den Brief! - Nachrichten Kultur - WELT ONLINE


> Kampf den neuen Mitteilungsformen: Die Behauptung, die SMS sei kreativ, ist abgeschmackt. Sie ist wie die E-Mails häufig liederlich und orthographisch mangelhaft. Zudem befördern beide überflüssige Informationen. Es wird Zeit, den handschriftlich geschriebenen Brief zu retten. Seine Stärken sind bestechend.


SMS verdirbt  den letzten Rest an Rechtschreibkenntnissen


----------

